# Corsair H60 Wärmeleitpaste tauschen



## SCDH-546 (26. September 2011)

*Corsair H60 Wärmeleitpaste tauschen*

Hallo,

bin hier zum ersten mal in diesen Forum und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen Ich hab mir gestern via Amazon den Corsair H60 CPU Kühler bestellt und würde gerne wissen ob ihr die Wärmeleitpaste die bereits auf dem Kühler drauf ist, empfehlen würdet oder doch lieber eine Markenwärmeleitpaste drauf schmieren würdet wie zb die Arctic Silver 5. Wie würdet ihr oder habt ihr den Radiator in euer PC Gehäuse eingebaut. Bei mir ist es im moment so das ich vorne 1 Lüfter hab der Luft reinsaugt und 2 an der Seite die Luft reinsaugen und das Netzteil das die Luft nach draussen befördert. Die Situation ist halt relativ blöd, weil man den Radiator so einbauen soll, das der Lüfter auch wieder Luft ins Gehäuse transportieren soll und leider hab ich keine weiteren Lüftungsmöglichkeiten (ausser die am Boden wo ich ein 80mm einbauen könnte). Meine Frage ist ob es sich wirklich lohnt 2 Lüfter an den Radiator anzubauen, das der eine Lüfter die Luft direkt vom Gehäuse inneren an den Radiator bläßt und der Lüfter dahinter gleich die Luft nach aussen abtransportiert. Also ich hoffe ich bin hier in diesen Unterforum mit den Corsair H60 richtig, weil nicht viele ihn als Wasserkühlung ansehen oder als was auch immer^^ 

Vielen Dank jetzt schon einmal für eure Beiträge


Mein System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II 1055t @2,8Ghz
CPU Kühler: Boxed Lüfter^^
RAM:Corsair Vengeance 8GB CL9 1600Mhz
Mainboard: Asus M4A78LT-M
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 560 TI OC
Netzteil: Corsair 650TX
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit


----------



## sonicmonkey (28. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Wärmeleitpaste tauschen*

Moin,

ich habe die H80, habe da die WLP drauf gelassen und muss sagen das die ausreicht,

mit ,,besserer´´ WLP kommst du vllt. auf 5°C weniger wenn überhaupt und das auch nur wenn deine Cpu am brennen ist  also erstmal drauf lassen, tauschen kannste immer noch.


Wenn das so geht mit den 2 Lüftern würde ich das so machen, bringt auf jedenfall keine Nachteile.

Die H80 hat auch 2 Lüfter, einer rein, einer raus was du beschrieben hast.

Habe das ganze auf das Case gepackt.... muss mal sehen ob man das noch ordentlich in das Case verbauen kann aber das Teil ist so groß...ich habe nur uATX...


----------

